# Rete's stack positioning



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

So, I am thinking about the details for Riley's adult viv and I have concerns about how to position his rete's stack. 
Currently his stack rests across 2 bricks under the dirt and goes up to the point where the temperature is right for basking... 
anyway... In a 3ft tall viv I will probably need the top of the basking stack to rest roughly 12 inches below the ceiling of the viv (depending on the wattage of the bulb etc... to be decided later after testing) my concern is that if I were to stand the basking stack directly on the floor of the viv that it would need to be 2 ft tall :O (and would probably not be very stable or secure) 
How do you guys raise your basking stacks ? I know some have made legs for their stack made from plywood, but I am quite keen on using slate again if possible. Or if I were to use plywood, would it need to be sealed ? 
Arrgh the small details are always the difficult ones


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

As you say it's on bricks....add a couple more and fix it together... Use cement, solvent free glue agents (grip fill) screws etc.

That will be sturdy.

Then substrate round it 8-12 inches deep will hold it nicely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks. Would something like hard as nails or no more nails be safe to use? And any kindbof brick to avoid ? I know i over think these things but id rather get it right than be sorry later


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Most of those products have a solvent free version which would be safer yet aslong as you give it plenty of time to air I'm sure the standard ones would be fine.

Use gripfill or sticks like sh*t both available from your standard DIY place. I say them as can be used in the wet and will put up with the humidity.

As for bricks... All will be fine but some are heavier than others so if you are worried about it falling over then heavier would be better 

I would have the bricks spread and they will create tunnels under your substrate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

https://www.cromwell.co.uk/EVO7133152E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

switchback said:


> I would have the bricks spread and they will create tunnels under your substrate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


This is where he currently sleeps, under the basking stack between the two bricks it rests on. Thanks


----------

